# Updating Moboot



## samleung (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm currently using moboot 0.3.4. Is there a need to update to 0.3.5? How do I do that?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

samleung said:


> I'm currently using moboot 0.3.4. Is there a need to update to 0.3.5? How do I do that?


Not really, you are good with 3.4. Moboot 3.5 supports stuff you are not running. If you want to use it, put it in cminstall and run ACMEinstaller.


----------



## HCGeek (Oct 22, 2011)

I updated moboot to 0.3.5 & now the boot image shows & boots faster.


----------



## Bad Bimr (Sep 6, 2011)

I thought you could update in through recovery. I tried doing so and it aborted.

What is the proper way to update moboot as I am on 0.3.3.

Also I can not find 0.3.4 anywhere and on the download page for 0.3.5 it mentions some issue with Cyanogenmod

Thanks


----------



## HCGeek (Oct 22, 2011)

Bad Bimr said:


> I thought you could update in through recovery. I tried doing so and it aborted.
> 
> What is the proper way to update moboot as I am on 0.3.3.
> 
> ...


moboot 0.3.5
http://code.google.com/p/moboot/downloads/list

novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller


----------



## childofthehorn (Oct 13, 2011)

Moboot 3.5 is just like 3.4 except it adds native support and call backs for native Linux Installs. This is important for seeing kernel panicks and such at boot. You can load a Linux boot as an alternative OS with cyanogen too if you change some properties and add others (partitions and size and whatnot). Having a real Linux version on there can be really useful for writing drivers because you can get a lot of feedback when ur just trying to get something on the interrupt. Writing android drivers is easier than regular Linux overall,but not always true when ur just trying to get that first level of communication.

Stick with 3.4 unless you plan to add a Linux distro.

Touchpad + WebOs + Android + Ubuntu sweetness


----------

